# Do you have wifi access?



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 18, 2006)

Please also post and not just vote.
Thanks.

Anyone who replies to this poll will receive 30 forum bells.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have MKDS and ACWW with wifi.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have MKDS, AC:WW and Socom for the PSP.

and yeah, I have wifi near my house.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2006)

I own MKDS and ACWW, but have fairly limited access.  At my library.

30 Bells, please


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

I have AC:WW and MKDS and Wi-Fi at my house..... but I think its impossible to have Tetris already because its release date is in a month. :\


30 Forum Bells Please!  :lol:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 18, 2006)

oh...i thougbt it was out...in that case...el deleto.

the bells will be given out within a few days, i wont forget.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 18, 2006)

MKDS and AC:WW, soon to be MPH.


----------



## henhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

I do!     

ACWW, and MKDS


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

MKDS and ACWW. Yay 30 bells.  :


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2006)

I have wi-fi access and MKDS and AC:WW!   
^_^


----------



## Monkey09 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have MKDS and ACWW but my wifi connector broke and I have to get a new one.


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 19, 2006)

MKDS and ACWW and yes i have access 24/7.


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2006)

ACWW and MKDS 24/7 access. Unless wifi down.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 19, 2006)

I only have wifi to MKDS


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 19, 2006)

MKDS and AC:WW.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 19, 2006)

ACWW and mario kart


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 20, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> MKDS and AC:WW, soon to be MPH.


 exactly  :lol:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 20, 2006)

In a couple of weeks I will.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes: MKDS and ACWW.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2006)

Soon you will see me with Metroid Prime Hunters.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 22, 2006)

I have to go to bob's to play wi-fi. :angry:


----------



## SpongeBrain (Feb 23, 2006)

I have MK and ACWW.


----------



## link2398 (Feb 24, 2006)

ac ww and mkds, plus wi-fi in my house, but not in my room     
:'(


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have all three...Go me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 28, 2006)

EVERYONE UP TO HERE WILL RECEIVE THEIR 30 BELLS VERY SOON!
THE 30 BELL OFFER IS UP AS OF NOW.
THANKS FOR VOTING EVERYONE!
  
^_^


----------



## Pichubro (Mar 3, 2006)

They need to make ALL games with wi-fi!


----------



## Deep2 (Mar 5, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I have wi-fi access and MKDS and AC:WW!   
^_^


 Same here!


----------



## Pichubro (Mar 5, 2006)

Any one who has a wi-fi game, HAS wi-fi.
(Hotspots are STUFFED, I connect at home, with... dial-up...    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				  ... )


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 5, 2006)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Any one who has a wi-fi game, HAS wi-fi.
> (Hotspots are STUFFED, I connect at home, with... dial-up...    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				  ... )


 No, you can have MKDS, for example, and not be able to play wifi.


----------



## NESDude (Apr 6, 2006)

I have AC:WW,MKDS,MP:H,& Tetris DS.But no WiFi access.My parents say"Someone can steal your personal info on WiFi."And besides,I don't have the $ to buy a router anyway.And my parents are certainly against WiFi,so why'd they buy a router?


----------



## M_K (May 4, 2006)

I have all three, and play all three on WiFi.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 5, 2006)

I have MKDS and ACWW!  I like ACWW, but I need more friends!  MKDS is fun, too!


----------



## shadow17 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have MKDS and ACWW


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 4, 2006)

You should add TDS, MPH, and LM as options... >_>


----------



## Copper (Jun 4, 2006)

I have ACWW and MKDS I can play wifi on both


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2006)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> You should add TDS, MPH, and LM as options... >_>


 Those weren't around when this poll was made.


----------

